# hp pavilion dv7 Lüfter



## Benno06 (18. September 2010)

*hp pavilion dv7 Lüfter*

Hallo,

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig und ihr könnt mir helfen .

ich habe ein HP Pavilion dv7 und seit heute spinnt der Lüfter der für die
wärmeabluft zuständig ist (hinten links im gehäuse hinter den kühlrippen).

zuerst hatte ich mich gewundert warum im normalbetrieb (internet serven)
der lüfter immer anspringt. 
da ist mir aufgefallen das die temperatur immer ansteigt und bei ca. 60 der lüfter kurz vollgast gibt um sich wieder zu kühlen.

danach steigt die temperatur wieder an. anschliessend ist mir aufgefallen das er im normalbetrieb 
(selbst wenn er nur an ist) der lüfter gar nich mitläuft.

sondern erst anspringt wenns zu heiß ist. normaler weise läuft er immer langsam mit und bleibt so bei 40 grad konstant.

keine anhung woran das liegen könnte. hab da auch nich so die ahnung von.
garantie ist keine mehr drauf. werd sonst morgen mal ein blick reinwerfen.
vielleicht habt ihr ja eine idee 

schönen abend noch. gruß Benno


----------



## Pliscin (18. September 2010)

*AW: hp pavilion dv7 Lüfter*

handelt sich um das Pavilion DX 7000 den habe ich und da springt auch mein lüfter nur kurtz an aber temps sind im norm bereich das deine CPU so heis ist würde ich mal sagen das die kühlrippe zu gestaubt ist die soltest du mal sauber machen mit einen pinsel oder so 
muste ich bei mir auch schon mal mache da die cpu auch sehr heis wurde und 
als ich das ding aufgeschraubt habe datte ich gemerkt das es zu sas


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (18. September 2010)

*AW: hp pavilion dv7 Lüfter*

oder in den Einstellungen so konfigurieren, dass der Lüfter immer mitrotiert. Der Lüfter schaltet sich wohl aus, wenn die CPU kalt ist, während du surfst, wird sie halt wärmer, der Sensor meldet das und der Lüfter springt an. 

Lass den Lüfter einfach die ganze Zeit drehen, dann sollte das Problem sich auch lösen


----------



## Pliscin (18. September 2010)

*AW: hp pavilion dv7 Lüfter*

bei den pavilion dx modelle kanst kaum was im bios einstellen schon mal garnichts an dem lüfter oder so das bios is extreme kasstrirt worden leider


----------



## Pliscin (18. September 2010)

*AW: hp pavilion dv7 Lüfter*

hätte mir das scheis ding damals nicht kaufen sollen


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (18. September 2010)

*AW: hp pavilion dv7 Lüfter*

Zusatzsoftware ?


----------



## Pliscin (18. September 2010)

*AW: hp pavilion dv7 Lüfter*

Habe ich auch schon alles ausprobirt wolte das ding mal ein wenig stressen aber hofnungslos 
die zusatz software also SpeedFan hat das gerät nicht erkant auch andere software nicht


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (19. September 2010)

*AW: hp pavilion dv7 Lüfter*

alles klar, dann muss man damit halt leben


----------



## Pliscin (19. September 2010)

*AW: hp pavilion dv7 Lüfter*

sehe ich genau so man mus sich vorher ein wenig über die dinger im netz informiren is mir auch hinter her eingefallen


----------



## Benno06 (21. September 2010)

*AW: hp pavilion dv7 Lüfter*

moin,
1-2 mal neugestartet und er läuft wieder ganz normal und leise mit wie sich das gehört.
keine ahnung was los war. bin mit dem sonst eigentlich recht zufrieden.

nach 2 jahren keine großen probleme gehabt ausser das, das netzteil mal 
den geist aufgegeben hat. aber ohne anstand ein neues von hp bekommen.

trotzdem danke an alle 

P.s. es ist der dv7 1170eg


----------



## lorenco (21. September 2010)

*AW: hp pavilion dv7 Lüfter*

hallo

nen kleiner rat noch am rande:

erneuere mal die wlp von der cpu.


mfg


----------

